# Anyone know DIY for an infusoria culture?



## Cichlidsrule (Nov 8, 2006)

I'm having some trouble with mine...if anyone could post some instructions/tips on raising some, that'd be great!


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

THrow some tankwater with plant mass in a jar and put on the windowsil.


----------



## Cichlidsrule (Nov 8, 2006)

Cool, thanks!


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

hay or grass clippings work fine indeed


----------



## foehammer306 (Jul 26, 2007)

I works best if you put a slightly boiled potato in a glass jar of tank water, good luck. Also, five of the jars will keep them well supplied.


----------

